# parrot pellets



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Maggie has taken to going into my Quaker Clyde's cage and stealing his pellets for a snack. She only likes the red ones. Clyde doesn't care, but one of my tiels, Johnny, does. He flies over and stands on the door and scolds while she's in there (which doesn't bother her in the least). The red pellets make red poops and the first time she produced one of those, it scared me to death, but I found it just as she was going into Clyde's cage to steal pellets, so I immediately knew what had caused it. Red pellets have the same effect on parrots' poops. 

I tried giving her budgie-sized pellets for a snack because I thought they'd be easier for her to eat if she's determined to eat pellets, and she does eat them, but she still steals Clyde's, too. I wonder if it's the stealing that's the attraction, or the pellets themselves? I could put some in her cage if she just wants to eat some pellets, but if she likes stealing his, that won't keep her from going after his. All the birds steal food from each other, so I thought it was possible she was just doing it because they do. My tiels steal her food, too. 

She's still eating her own food and calcium grit just like always. Bright eyes, shiny feathers, plenty of energy, regular poops. It apparently doesn't hurt her to eat a few red pellets a day. I haven't actually followed her around all day to count, but my estimate is that she's eating five or six pellets a day. They're round and about the size of a sunflower seed.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I call them fruity pebbles..lol.. my tiels eat these too... I would say there is no harm... except if clyde did decide to go after her..it could be a problem with seriouse injury.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh, he doesn't care. Everybody goes in and out of Clyde's cage at will. It's sort of a town hall. LOL And Clyde's a chicken. If Maggie pecked at him, he'd fly away. Johnny even stays out of reach. Maggie isn't afraid to peck any of them and they all give way to her. Johnny's confrontation is entirely for show. He stands out of reach and scolds but if she lunges at him, he moves in a hurry.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

i feed my pigeons everything the parrots don't eat, i feed zupreem fruit pellets, everybody loves them


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

What pretty pidgies!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They sure are beautiful.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

So I tried putting pellets in Maggie's treat cup and she's been eating them, but she keeps stealing from Clyde, too. Apparently it's a combination of the thrill of stealing and liking the taste. Johnny's still scolding and Maggie's still ignoring him.


----------

